# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Medición y analisis de datos meteorológicos en tiempo real para ahorro en riego

## termopar

Sistema inteligente y barato de tecnología española que puede controlar diferentes sistemas de riegos y habitats:

http://www.agenciasinc.es/Noticias/U...olog%C3%ADa%29

----------

Jonasino (25-mar-2015)

----------

